# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  دلفي : آري يا نه؟

## hessam abjam

با سلام سر كلاس برنامه نويسي بودم كه استاد گفت زبان دلفي از بين رفته است يعني مرده !!!! من نفهميدم چرا ؟! واقعا دلفي در زبان هاي برنامه نويسي جايي دارد؟  توضيح كامل خواهشا

----------


## حمید محمودی

> با سلام سر كلاس برنامه نويسي بودم كه استاد گفت زبان دلفي از بين رفته است يعني مرده !!!! من نفهميدم چرا ؟! واقعا دلفي در زبان هاي برنامه نويسي جايي دارد؟  توضيح كامل خواهشا


سلام البته حتما استاد شما شوخی کرده.شاید هم منظورش به Dدلفی 7 بوده که در این صورت هم این گفته صحیح نیست و دلفی 7 هم از زبان های هم رده خودش بسیار پر قدرت تر عمل میکنه. دلفی یکی از پایدارترین و قوی ترین زبان های برنامه نویسی هست. در مورد قابلیت های دلفی می تونید در تالار دلفی همین سایت جستجو کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با سلام سر كلاس برنامه نويسي بودم كه استاد گفت زبان دلفي از بين رفته است  يعني مرده !!!! من نفهميدم چرا ؟!


خیلی مهم نیست. تا جایی که یادم هست، اون زمان هم که بعضی ها شب و روز خودشان را VB6 سپری می کردند، و بعضی ها هم هر روز با اشکالات MFC در VC6 دست و پنجه نرم می کردند، و فکر می کردند MFC واقعا یک نعمت بزرگ برای برنامه نویسان ویندوز هست! همین افراد مدعی بودند که دلفی نیست، دلفی زبان برنامه نویسی نیست، دلفی وجود نداره، دلفی مرده، و امثالهم.

ادعای جدیدی نیست، بحث هایی که در این زمینه قبلا صورت گرفتند:
https://forums.embarcadero.com/threa...threadID=27347
http://kylecordes.com/2008/01/14/delphi-dead/

و

http://www.isdelphidead.com/

----------


## vcldeveloper

این هم تصویری از نسخه پیش از بتا دلفی 2011 که در نیمه سال 2010 عرضه خواهد شد:

----------


## alinikaein

wow

يعني قراره OS X و Linux براي دلفي 2010 اضافه بشه؟ ايول!!! حالا دلفي مرده؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Naruto

چرا شب عیدی بعضی از اساتید این حرفهای ناامید کننده رو به دانشجوها میزنن؟

من برای خودم زبانهای برنامه نویسی رو به سه سطح تقسیم کردم:

1: بالا مثل زبانهای VS .Net 
2: متوسط مثل Delphi
3: پایین مثل خانواده C

من زبان دلفی رو یک زبان میانه رو میدونم که علاوه بر قابلیتهای ذاتی خودش هم ویزگیهای زبانهای سطح بالا رو داراست هم ویژگیهای زبانهای سطح پایین.

البته من در طی سالیان تجربیات تلخی از بیان نظرات شخصی خودم داشتم.ولی بعد از مدتها دوباره این ریسک رو کردم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> يعني قراره OS X و Linux براي دلفي 2010 اضافه بشه؟ ايول!!! حالا دلفي مرده؟؟؟؟!!!!


*دلفي 2010 نه، دلفي 2011 !!!*

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> با سلام سر كلاس برنامه نويسي بودم كه استاد گفت زبان دلفي از بين رفته است يعني مرده !!!! من نفهميدم چرا ؟! واقعا دلفي در زبان هاي برنامه نويسي جايي دارد؟ توضيح كامل خواهشا


سلام حسام جان!
به نظر من اين حرفها بيشتر از تعصبات بي مورد نشات ميگيره! زياد جدي نگير! اگه در مورد قابليتهاي بي نظير دلفي بيشتر تحقيق كني مي بيني كه اين حرفها درست نيست! 
به هر حال اين حرف(چنگ :متعجب: )ها از ديرباز بين مايكروسافتي ها و بورلندي ها (اخيراً Embarcadero) وجود داشته و باز هم خواهد داشت!!! :شیطان:

----------


## xboycooper

من که هنوز تو دلفی 7 گیر کردم ! یعنی هر چی که میخواستم و احتیاج داشتم تو خودش داره چه برسه به نسخه های بالاتر  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته اینو قبول دارم که اکثر اساتید دانشگاهی با دلفی رابطه خوبی ندارن و اینو دیدم و تجربه کردم .
دلفی هیچ وقت نمیمیره  :قلب:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> البته اینو قبول دارم که اکثر اساتید دانشگاهی با دلفی رابطه خوبی ندارن و اینو دیدم و تجربه کردم .


هيچ تضميني وجود نداره كه كساني كه امروز اسير تبليغات مايكروسافت مي شوند فردا استاد دانشگاه نشوند!!!
به احتمال زياد براي بسياري از استادان كنوني هم چنين مشكلي پيش اومده!!!
به عنوان مثال من استادهاي دانشگاهي زيادي ديده ام كه حتي مدت كمي هم با دلفي كار نكرده اند، چه برسد كه بخواهن در مورد آن نظر بدهند. *از آنجايي كه بسياري از استادان دانشگاههاي ما چنين عقيده اي دارند بنابرين توقع زيادي از دانشجويان كامپيوتر و بقيه نمي رود!!!!* (البته منظورم به همه نيست)

راستي در سايت وب Embarcadero مي توانيد ليست برخي از برنامه هايي كه با دلفي و C++‎‎ Builder ساخته شده اند را ببينيد. نكته جالبي كه وجود دارد اين است كه در بين اين نرم افزارها نام نرم افزار معروف امنيتي *Ad-Aware* نيز به چشم مي خورد!!!  :متفکر:

----------


## mossaferin

ُسلام 
یه نگاهی هم به لینک دلفی امضام بندازین ...

----------


## vahid64

به نظر من کسی می تونه از دلفی انتقاد کنه که با دلفی برنامه نوشته باشه!
انتقاد های این مدلی که ملاک نیست!
منم میام میگم زبونی که استاد شما بلد هست مرده!!!
اما آیا این حرف من ارزشی داره ؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

خدا رو صد هزار مرتبه شکر که ما آقای کشاورز رو داریم و ایشون همیشه اخبار داغ و هیجانی دلفی رو برای ما بازگو می کنند .

ایشون با مدارکی برتری این زبان رو به زبان های دیگه من جمله ماکروسافتی ها اثبات می کنند.

دلفی 2011 دیگه فکر نکنم چیزی کم داشته باشه چون علاوه بر این هایی که تو تصویر دیدم ، آقای کشاورز یه جایی عرض کردند پشتیبانی از 64 بیتی.

----------


## wsesew

سلام دوستان
من تازه میخوام کار با دلفی رو شروع کنم تو کتاب مهرداد اسماعیلی خوندم که دلفی 2005 از تمام نسخه ها بهتره حتی از ورژن های بعدی حالا می خوام یک نسخه از این تهیه کنم نظر شما چیه؟آیا 2005 از نسخه های جدیدتر دلفی بهتره؟ من چه ورژنی رو بگیرم می خوام نسخه ی اصلی رو بگیرم کرک نباشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## flamingo

> خدا رو صد هزار مرتبه شکر که ما آقای کشاورز رو داریم و ایشون همیشه اخبار داغ و هیجانی دلفی رو برای ما بازگو می کنند .
> 
> ایشون با مدارکی برتری این زبان رو به زبان های دیگه من جمله ماکروسافتی ها اثبات می کنند.
> 
> دلفی 2011 دیگه فکر نکنم چیزی کم داشته باشه چون علاوه بر این هایی که تو تصویر دیدم ، آقای کشاورز یه جایی عرض کردند پشتیبانی از 64 بیتی.


 سلام 
ببخشید که قاشق نشسته ام ولی یه چیز رو دیدم و به نظرم یک طرفه به قاضی است.
بله با مدارک میشود برتری این زبان را نسبت به مایکروسافتی ها اثبات کرد!! ولی با مدارک هم
میشود اثبات کرد که دلفی در برابر مایکروسافت ها فاقد صلاحیت است.!!
در مورد 64 بیتی هم که مایکروسافت خیلی وقت است 64 بیت دارد.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> در مورد 64 بیتی هم که مایکروسافت خیلی وقت است 64 بیت دارد.


سلام. منظورتون كدام زبان است؟ اگه منظورتون ‍Visual C++‎ هست بايد بگم كه C++‎ Builder هم نسخه 64 بيتي دارد! به هر حال حرفتون درسته! تا به حال *تنها مشكل دلفي* اين بوده كه نسخه 64 بيتي نداشته! اما همانطور كه دوستان اشاره كردند بايد گفت كه *تنها مشكل دلفي در نسخه 2011 رفع مي شود*!!! 
اين حرفتون درست، ولي به نظر شما از بقيه قابليت هاي دلفي از جمله توسعه برنامه هاي Linux , OS X در محيط ويندوزي مي توان به اين سادگي گذشت!!!
 آيا تا به حال مايكروسافت توانسته چنين محيطي را بسازد كه بتواند برنامه هاي Native براي سيستم عاملهاي ديگر در آن ساخت؟!!!

----------


## Mahmood_M

اينكه استادتون گفته كه دلفي مرده دليلش اينه كه خيلي از اساتيد متاسفانه اصلا اطلاعاتشون رو به روز نمي كنند ، شايد دليلش اينه كه وقت ندارند ، يا شايد هم فكر مي كنند كامپيوتر هم مثل رياضي يك بار ياد بگير براي هميشه و ديگه منتظر تغييرات نباش !
دبير دوران دبيرستان ما هم چيزي از دلفي نمي دونست ، دليل اصليش اين بود كه اصلا با اينترنت سر و كار نداشت ،‌موقعي كه داشت در مورد اينترنت بحث مي كرد هم اين موضوع مشخص بود ...
معمولا بعضي از اساتيد دوست ندارند از چيزي كه خودشون بلد نيستند پيش دانشجوها تعريف كنن ، مطمئنا اگر استاد شما تخصصش دلفي بود اين حرف رو نمي زد ...
من خيلي ها رو مي شناسم كه فقط به خاطر اينكه در دوره ي دبيرستان ( رشته ي كامپيوتر ) مجبور بودن با VB كار كنن ديگه سراغ برنامه ي ديگه اي نرفتن ، در حالي كه اگر آموزش و پرورش ما در انتخاب درس براي دانش آموزان كمي تخصصي تر و به روز تر عمل كنه ، احتمال اينكه به جاي VB دلفي آموزش داده بشه خيلي هست ،‌ يادمه در جايي خوندم كه به تازگي ( شايد يك سال پيش ) دولت روسيه در مدارسش زبان دلفي رو آموزش مي ده ...

نمي خوام تعصبي صحبت كنم ولي دلفي اونطور كه بايد شناخته نشده ، يكي از دلايل عمدش وجود غولي مثل مايكروسافت هست كه رقيبانش رو كمرنگ مي كنه ...




> سلام دوستان
> من تازه میخوام کار با دلفی رو شروع کنم تو کتاب مهرداد اسماعیلی خوندم که دلفی 2005 از تمام نسخه ها بهتره حتی از ورژن های بعدی حالا می خوام یک نسخه از این تهیه کنم نظر شما چیه؟آیا 2005 از نسخه های جدیدتر دلفی بهتره؟ من چه ورژنی رو بگیرم می خوام نسخه ی اصلی رو بگیرم کرک نباشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


شايد اون زمان كه نويسنه ي كتاب اون مطلب رو نوشته بود نسخه ي 2010 هنوز نيومده بود ، توصيه مي كنم نسخه ي 2010 رو بگيريد ...




> این هم تصویری از نسخه پیش از بتا دلفی 2011 که در نیمه سال 2010 عرضه خواهد شد:


مطمئنا با اومدن اين نسخه به خاطر امكان ساخت برنامه هاي تقريبا Cross Platform كاربران دلفي چند برابر مي شن ...
نكته ي جالب ديگه اضافه شدن CnPack هست ، اين ابزار در دلفي 2011 وجود داره يا توي اين عكس در دلفي نصب شده ؟

ويرايش :
برا اساس جستجويي كه كردم CnPack در دلفي 2011 وجود نداره بلكه براي نمايش سازگاري CnPack با اين نسخه از دلفي در تصوير قرار داده شده ...

موفق باشيد ...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من تازه میخوام کار با دلفی رو شروع کنم تو کتاب مهرداد اسماعیلی خوندم که دلفی 2005 از تمام نسخه ها بهتره حتی از ورژن های بعدی حالا می خوام یک نسخه از این تهیه کنم نظر شما چیه؟آیا 2005 از نسخه های جدیدتر دلفی بهتره؟ من چه ورژنی رو بگیرم می خوام نسخه ی اصلی رو بگیرم کرک نباشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


*اگه منظورتون نسخه اصل هست، پيشنهاد مي كنم كه فعلاً نسخه كرك شده دلفي 2010 رو خريداري كنيد و بعداً نسخه اصل دلفي 2011 رو خريداري كنيد!!!* :چشمک:

----------


## alidehban

نرم افزارای پرقدرت و زیبایی مثل KMPLAYER و SKYPE و.... و نرم افزارای گردن کلفت حسابداری تو کشور خودمون مثل برلیان و خیلی از نر افزارای تجاری مثل حسابداری سیدا و یا نرم افزار انتخاب واحد دانشگاه آزاد فکر میکنی پایه شو base شو با چی نوشتن؟
با دلفی 5 ...!!!!
 یا نرم افزارای فرهنگی مثل درج وآموزشی و....که حداقل تو کشور خودمون از معتبر ترینان همه با دلفی نوشته شدن.....

اصلا کامپوننتایی که حتی با خود سی دی نصب میشه رو تو مایکروسافتیا میشه به همین راحتی تغییر داد به دلخواه هر سلیقه ای....؟

اصلا مایکروسافت چرا باید بورلندو بخره...؟!!

اصلا میدونستی دات نت اختراع بورلنده...؟؟؟!!!

و.......و....و..... :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## moharrami

دوستان عزیز بیاین یه کمی واقع گرایانه بحث کنیم و تعصب رو کنار بگذارید. به نظر من دلفی مرده چون :
1- در سطح دنیا افراد بسیار محدودی هستند که شروع به یاد گیری دلفی می کنند. این تعداد واقعا در مقابل تعداد کسانی که شروع به یاد گیری C#‎ یا F#‎ میکنند واقعا قابل چشم پوشیه! سایت ما هم بالاخره یه جامعه آماری هست می تونین خودتون نگاه کنید.
2- تکنولوژی هایی که همراه .net هستند بسیار متنوع و گسترده ارائه می شوند و دیگه امیدی به رقابت برا بقیه باقی نمیزارن
3-ظاهره محیط vs 2010  رو ببینید و با محیط Delphi 2011  مقایسه کنید. بالاخره این یه امتیازه مهمه!
4- امکانات IDE در vs2010 و فهرست اونها کاملا گویای اینکه که ابزار های اون برنامه نویسی رو دلچسب تر و بسیار بسیار راحتتر میکنه 
5-  . . .

----------


## gbg

شوخی نکن!
یادمه که وقتی net. اومد این حرف ها زده شد. تا حالا از استادتون پرسیدین که چندتا برنامه با دلفی نوشته و یا اصلا چندتا مقاله در باره زبان های برنامه نویسی ترجمه یا تالیف کرده و اصلا با ساختار زبان های برنامه سازی آشناست؟ اصلا درس پیاده سازی زبان های برنامه سازی رو با چند پاس کرده؟
هرکی که لیسانس گرفت و دانشجوی فوق بود و تدریس میکنه که استاد دانشگاه نیست، به نظر من 80 درصد در حد استادیار هستن تا استاد

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> سلام 
> ببخشید که قاشق نشسته ام ولی یه چیز رو دیدم و به نظرم یک طرفه به قاضی است.
> بله با مدارک میشود برتری این زبان را نسبت به مایکروسافتی ها اثبات کرد!! ولی با مدارک هم
> میشود اثبات کرد که دلفی در برابر مایکروسافت ها فاقد صلاحیت است.!!
> در مورد 64 بیتی هم که مایکروسافت خیلی وقت است 64 بیت دارد.


این هم پست آقای کشاورز که شما رو متقاعد میکنه ...

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=17

حتما بخونید

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> دوستان عزیز بیاین یه کمی واقع گرایانه بحث کنیم و تعصب رو کنار بگذارید. به نظر من دلفی مرده چون :
> 1- در سطح دنیا افراد بسیار محدودی هستند که شروع به یاد گیری دلفی می کنند. این تعداد واقعا در مقابل تعداد کسانی که شروع به یاد گیری C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ یا F#‎ میکنند واقعا قابل چشم پوشیه! سایت ما هم بالاخره یه جامعه آماری هست می تونین خودتون نگاه کنید.
> 2- تکنولوژی هایی که همراه .net هستند بسیار متنوع و گسترده ارائه می شوند و دیگه امیدی به رقابت برا بقیه باقی نمیزارن
> 3-ظاهره محیط vs 2010  رو ببینید و با محیط Delphi 2011  مقایسه کنید. بالاخره این یه امتیازه مهمه!
> 4- امکانات IDE در vs2010 و فهرست اونها کاملا گویای اینکه که ابزار های اون برنامه نویسی رو دلچسب تر و بسیار بسیار راحتتر میکنه 
> 5-  . . .


یه خورده صبر کن
1 سال 2 سال بعد با این چیزی که من دیدم این Net. هست که باید بزنه گاراج
ما نمی گیم که Net. بد یا زبان بی خودیه اما در مقابل دلفی و برنامه نویسی در سایر Paltform ها حرفی برای گفتن نداره .

شکی نیست که برای برنامه نویسی تحت وب بعد از Php باید به ASP.NET روی آورد (البته باز هم Delphi For PHP هست !)




> نكته ي جالب ديگه اضافه شدن CnPack هست ، اين ابزار در دلفي 2011 وجود داره يا توي اين عكس در دلفي نصب شده ؟
> 
> ويرايش :
> برا اساس جستجويي كه كردم CnPack در دلفي 2011 وجود نداره بلكه براي نمايش سازگاري CnPack با اين نسخه از دلفي در تصوير قرار داده شده ...


به این لینک یه نگاه بندازید 

http://www.cnpack.org/showdetail.php?id=675&lang=en

 Publish CnWizards 0.9.6 to add Russian and German UI support. And prepare the support to *Delphi 2011* in future

----------


## Mahmood_M

> به این لینک یه نگاه بندازید
> 
> http://www.cnpack.org/showdetail.php?id=675&lang=en
> 
> Publish CnWizards 0.9.6 to add Russian and German UI support. And prepare the support to Delphi 2011 in future


ممنون ،‌اون يادداشت براي حدود يك ماه پيش هست و الآن همون Future اي كه گفته شده بود رسيده !  :چشمک: 

موفق باشيد ...

----------


## khazaie01

دوستان لطف کردند و نظرات خود را اعلام کردند همچنین آقای کشاورز و دیگر دوستان،زنده بودن این زبان با ارزش و شیرین را اثبات کردند !
احتمالا استاد شما دلایلی برای این حرفش دارد (فکر نکنم !)،به شما دوست عزیز پیشنهاد می کنم از استاد محترم بخواهید تا دلایلی که برای این حرف دارند را بازگو کنند . 

من یکی که خیلی دوست دارم دلایل یک استاد برنامه نویسی را  برای مرده بودن دلفی بدونم !!!

----------


## Rejnev

> البته اینو قبول دارم که اکثر اساتید دانشگاهی با دلفی رابطه خوبی ندارن و اینو دیدم و تجربه کردم .


بر عکس چند تا از اساتید ما که شدیدا گیر دادن به دلفی و خیلی ازش حمایت میکنن حتی با این که به هر دوی سی شارپ و دلفی مسلط اند میگن توسعه یک نرم افزار با دلفی براشون سریعتر و راحتتره




> نرم افزارای پرقدرت و زیبایی مثل KMPLAYER و SKYPE و.... و نرم افزارای گردن کلفت حسابداری تو کشور خودمون مثل برلیان و خیلی از نر افزارای تجاری مثل حسابداری سیدا و یا نرم افزار انتخاب واحد دانشگاه آزاد فکر میکنی پایه شو base شو با چی نوشتن؟
> با دلفی 5 ...!!!!
> یا نرم افزارای فرهنگی مثل درج وآموزشی و....که حداقل تو کشور خودمون از معتبر ترینان همه با دلفی نوشته شدن.....


این که خیلی از برنامه های حسابداری رو با دلفی نوشتن حرفی نیست و اگه دلیلش رو بپرسید ممکنه مثلا انعطاف پذیری اون رو یکی از دلایلش بدونن. اما به نظر من یکی از دلیلی که اونها رو به سمت این زبان کشونده نبود انتخابات گسترده در اون زمان بوده.
من هم باشم بین vb  و دلفی،برای یک کار تجاری دلفی رو انتخاب میکنم.
...حالا که قراره در یکی از درسها(شیئ گرا) به پیشنهاد استاد دلفی برای بخش برنامه نویسی استفاده بشه به نظر شما این اتفاق رو به فال نیک بگیریم و بیشتر با اون آشنا بشم یا یک زبان دیگه رو تقاضا کنیم.
من تا به حال دلفی بصورت جدی کار نکردم. آیا میتونه تکنولوژی های جدیدی مثل wcf و wpf و سایر تکنولوژیهای جدید مایکروسافتی رو در خودش بیاره.یا اینکه با توجه به پیش زمینه ای که در دات نت و سی شارپ دارم سراغ دلفی نرم و در حد پاس کردن درس یاد بگیرم و همون سی شارپ رو ادامه بدم.(البته میدونم یاد گیری چند زبان معمولا توصیه نمیشه)

----------


## flamingo

> این هم پست آقای کشاورز که شما رو متقاعد میکنه ...
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=17
> 
> حتما بخونید


 سلام 
خوندم, نظرات شخصی بود. شما به این حرفا نگاه میکنید و براتون یه منبع موثقه. من هم به 
نظرات Nima_NF نگاه میکنم و برام یه منبع موثقه.



> 1 سال 2 سال بعد با این چیزی که من دیدم این Net. هست که باید بزنه گاراج


من خودم دات نت رو یاد نمیگیرم.ولی شما چه چیزی از دات نت دیدی؟؟؟
دات نت 1-2 سال دیگه میره گاراژ؟؟؟ :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  دلیل بیار ما هم بدونیم.



> شکی نیست که برای برنامه نویسی تحت وب بعد از PHP باید به ASP.NET روی آورد (البته باز هم Delphi For PHP هست !)


بعد از PHP باید رفت دنبال ASP.NET؟؟؟؟؟ عجب!!!
میدونید مشکل شما چیه؟؟؟ اینقدر تعصب دارید که از روی لجبازی هم که شده زمین و زمان
را اگر به هم بدوزن باز میگید دلفی. فکر میکنید دلفی تکنولوژی را به حد اعلا رسونده و بقیه
بوق هستند.!!! بابا یه نگاه به دور و برت بندازی بد نیست.
به خدا من از مایکروسافت خوشم نمیاد. ولی باید قبول کرد بعضی چیزا که برای دلفی آرزوست
برای مایکروسافت خاطرست!!! برعکس این موضوع هم صادقه. مثلا رد استودیو VCL داره ولی
VS نداره.
ولی قبول کن اگر بیایم تو یک سایت به این بزرگی بگوییم که دات نت 2-1 سال دیگه میره گاراژ
بهمون میخندن. دات نت رو چندساله که میگید 1 سال دیگه میره گاراژ ولی سال بعد به جای
این که بره گاراژ خودش یه گاراژ افتتاح میکنه!!
ممنون

----------


## Naruto

> من خودم دات نت رو یاد نمیگیرم.ولی شما چه چیزی از دات نت دیدی؟؟؟
> دات نت 1-2 سال دیگه میره گاراژ؟؟؟:قهقه�  �: دلیل بیار ما هم  بدونیم.


ممکنه عده ای فکر کنن که مایکروسافت داره بیش از حد اونا رو استعمار میکنه و دنبال خودش میکشه. :چشمک: 
برنامه نویس باید مستقل باشه و استقلالش زیر سوال نره.

با این اوصاف ما به net. احترام میذاریم و علاقمندیم بهش.

----------


## flamingo

> ممکنه عده ای فکر کنن که مایکروسافت داره بیش از حد اونا رو استعمار میکنه و دنبال خودش میکشه.
> برنامه نویس باید مستقل باشه و استقلالش زیر سوال نره.
> 
> با این اوصاف ما به net. احترام میذاریم و علاقمندیم بهش.


بله ولی باز ربطی به دات نت نداره. مایکروسافت اگر بخواد استعمار کنه تو Native هم این کار رو 
میکنه. تو SQL سرور هم این کار رو میکنه. ولی اون یه عده خیلی کم هستند. شما فروم های خارجی رو ببین انوقت میبینی که داره میترکونه!!! روز به روز داره کاربراش بیشتر میشن. ولی دلفی
برعکس کاربرانش دارن کم میشن. اگر قرار باشه یکی بره گاراژ مشخصه که دلفی میره نه دات نت.
این رو نگفتم که بگم دلفی بده. اینو گفتم که ایراد های بنی اسراییلی نگیریم. آقا کسی که دات نت
کار نمیکنه خوب کار نمکنه دیگه. حالا چرا باید دوسال دیگه بفرستیمش گاراژ؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Mahmood_M

دوستان لطفا كل كل نكنيد !
دات نت در نوع خودش خوبه و دلفي هم در نوع خودش ، نبايد دلفي رو با زبانهاي دات نت مقايسه كرد !
دات نت در مدتي كه اومده بين برنامه نويسان خوب جا افتاده و طرفدار پيدا كرده ولي دلفي به خاطر چند سالي كه بهش بها داده نمي شد و سازندگانش زياد به تبليغ و ... فكر نمي كردند كمي نا آشنا مونده ولي در سالهاي اخير پيشرفت زيادي داشته ...



> ولی دلفی برعکس کاربرانش دارن کم میشن


بعد از پايان بورلند شايد اما با شروع به كار CodeGear و الآن هم Embarcadero وضعيت كاملا برعكس شده ...

دلفي رو در نوع خودش شايد بايد با VB مقايسه كرد كه برتريش كاملا مشخص هست ...

يك مقايسه ي مفصل :

A Comparison Between Delphi and Visual Basic
مايكروسافت استعمار نمي كنه بلكه از امكاناتي كه داره مثل قدرت و پول و موقعيت استفاده مي كنه براي تحميل محصولاتش ، هر شركتي هم باشه همين كار رو مي كنه ...

اما برخي مواقع قدرت و پول مايكروسافت باعث ميشه كه برخي شركتها محصولات خودشون يا ايده هاي خودشون رو به مايكروسافت واگذار كنن !!

موفق باشيد ...

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> سلام 
> خوندم, نظرات شخصی بود. شما به این حرفا نگاه میکنید و براتون یه منبع موثقه. من هم به 
> نظرات Nima_NF نگاه میکنم و برام یه منبع موثقه.
> 
> من خودم دات نت رو یاد نمیگیرم.ولی شما چه چیزی از دات نت دیدی؟؟؟
> دات نت 1-2 سال دیگه میره گاراژ؟؟؟ دلیل بیار ما هم بدونیم.
> 
> بعد از PHP باید رفت دنبال ASP.NET؟؟؟؟؟ عجب!!!
> میدونید مشکل شما چیه؟؟؟ اینقدر تعصب دارید که از روی لجبازی هم که شده زمین و زمان
> ...


خوب توقائی نیست که به املای من گیر دادید چون تو اون پست چیزی برای گفتن ندارید و از همه مهمتر *تازه کار هستید* 

بد نبود که اول مطلع میشدید و بعد جواب می دادید و دائما به کلمه *گاراج* من گیر نمی دادید .

من خصلتی که دارم این که تا از یه چیزی که مطلع نباشم بی خودی اظهار نظر نمی کنم .

بد نیست بدونید که آقای کشاورز همیشه و همیشه با مدرک و دلیل صحبت می کنند.

اگه تاپیک زیر رو فقط تیم ساعت وقت بگذاری و مطالعه کنی خودت میفهمی .(البته اگه وقت بگذاری)

در ضمن من همین الآن در امضا خودم قید می کنم که املا من صفر هست و به گاراژ میگم گارج عوضش تا از یه چیزی مطلع نبود بی خودی اظهار نظر نمیکنم.

*نگذارید که تاپیک هم به خاطر افکار منفی قفل شود آره دلفی مرده...*

*موفق باشید و بیشتر فعالیت مفید انجام دهید*

آف تاپیک .

آخرین پست من در این تاپیک ، چون انقدر گرفتاری دارم و حوصلم کل کل ندارم

----------


## flamingo

> بد نبود که اول مطلع میشدید و بعد جواب می دادید و دائما به کلمه *گاراج* من گیر نمی دادید .


سلام
من متاسفم
اصلا من باور کن متوجه نشدم که نوشتی گاراج. من فکر کردم درست نوشتی. باور کن اصلا قصد مسخره کردن نداشتم.
بازم اگر ناراحت شدی معذرت میخوام.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ایشون با مدارکی برتری این زبان رو به زبان های دیگه من جمله ماکروسافتی ها  اثبات می کنند.





> بله با مدارک میشود برتری این زبان را نسبت به مایکروسافتی ها اثبات کرد!!  ولی با مدارک هم
> میشود اثبات کرد که دلفی در برابر مایکروسافت ها فاقد صلاحیت است.!!


برتری یا فاقد صلاحیت بودن در چه چیزی؟ اول باید این رو مشخص کنید، بعد بحث کنید. مثلا یکی میگه #C برتر هست، چون باهاش می تونید ASP.NET بنویسید. یکی میگه دلفی چون برنامه های دسکتاپ بهتری تولید میکنه. یکی میگه زبان دلفی از خواناتر هست، و غیره. اینها هر کدام حوزه های مختلفی هستند. وقتی میگید فلان چیز برتر هست، یا فاقد صلاحیت هست، باید مشخص کنید در چه حوزه ایی؟ Syntax زبان؟ پلت فرم مورد استفاده؟ بازار کار؟ قابلیت های IDE؟ یا چیز دیگه؟




> در مورد 64 بیتی هم که مایکروسافت خیلی وقت است 64 بیت دارد.


مسئله اینه که کاربرد 64 بیتی در حال حاضر خیلی محدود هست. من کلا 5 حوزه کاربرد در شرایط فعلی براش می بینم:
1- محاسبات فوق سنگین که نیاز به اعداد فوق العاده بزرگ دارند.
2- نرم افزارهایی که به بیش از 4 گیگ رم برای اجرا نیاز دارند.
3- نرم افزارهایی که باید به یک نرم افزار 64-بیتی یا کتابخانه 64-بیتی دیگه دسترسی داشته باشند.
4- Shell Extension ها در ویندوز
5- درایورهای سطح کرنل.

مورد پنجم برای دلفی ارزشی نداره، چون دلفی برای نوشتن نرم افزار سطح کرنل طراحی نشده. مورد های اول و دوم هم به شکل بسیار نادری استفاده میشند، و کاربردشان شاید به 1 درصد هم نرسه. اصلی ترین مورد نرم افزارهای گروه سوم و چهارم هستند. این دو گروه هم حجم شان زیاد نیست، یعنی برنامه های زیادی به این دو قابلیت نیاز ندارند، ولی برنامه هایی که نیاز دارند، Workaround خاصی جلوی پایشان نیست، و مجبورند حتما 64-بیتی باشند.
اگر نرم افزاری روی معماری X86-64  جزو این پنج گروه نباشه، 64-بیتی بودن یا نبودن کامپایلر براش ارزش خاصی نداره، و فقط ارزش تبلیغاتی پیدا میکنه.




> برا اساس جستجويي كه كردم CnPack در دلفي 2011 وجود نداره بلكه براي نمايش  سازگاري CnPack با اين نسخه از دلفي در تصوير قرار داده شده ...


کلا اون تصویر ها همگی غیر رسمی هستند. شرکای تکنولوژیکی Embarcadero به این نسخه های پیش از بتا دسترسی دارند، و حق انتشار مطلبی در این زمینه را ندارند. حالا ظاهرا کارمند یکی از همچین شرکت هایی به طور ناشناس و غیر قانونی این تصاویر را منتشر کرده، و ظاهرا خودش هم CnPack را روی اون نسخه نصب کرده.




> 1- در سطح دنیا افراد بسیار محدودی هستند که شروع به یاد گیری دلفی می  کنند. این تعداد واقعا در مقابل تعداد کسانی که شروع به یاد گیری C#‎‎ یا F#‎  میکنند واقعا قابل چشم پوشیه! سایت ما هم بالاخره یه جامعه آماری هست می  تونین خودتون نگاه کنید.


جامعه دلفی کاران همیشه از جامعه VBکاران یا C++‎ کاران کمتر بوده. جامعه Ruby کاران یا Python کاران هم از بسیاری از زبان ها کمتر هست.
درباره اینکه افراد زیادی شروع به یادگیری آن نمی کنند؛ دو نکته وجود داره، اول اینکه سیاست های غلط بورلند بین سال های 2002 تا 2007 ضربه سنگینی به دلفی زد، و از سال 2007 تا الان تیم توسعه دلفی داره میدوه که خرابکاری های بورلند را جمع و جور کنه. دوم هم اینکه قیمت دلفی در خارج از کشور زیاد هست. هر کسی قدرت خرید آن را نداره. ویژوال استودیو برای مایکروسافت بیشتر از اینکه خودش ارزش تجاری داشته باشه، بازاری که برای سیستم عامل ویندوز فراهم میکنه، ارزش داره. یعنی اگر مایکروسافت میخواست ویژوال استودیو را مجانی هم عرضه کنه، باز هم از نظر تجاری ضرر نمی کرد.

تیم توسعه دلفی هر دو مشکل فوق را پوشش داده؛ برای سیاست های غلط، سعی کرده با جبران آن سیاست ها، و حرکت در مسیر صحیح، آینده دلفی را جداب تر کنه. برای این منظور، هم Bug fixهای گسترده ایی ارائه شدند، هم قابلیت های متعددی هم به زبان دلفی، و هم به IDE آن اضافه کردند، و این روند همچنان ادامه داره. همچنین برای جذب مشتریان جدید، شروع به تبلیغات وسیع تر، و افزایش حجم مستندات و مطالب مرتبط با دلفی در اینترنت کردند، تا منابع آن برای افرادی که قصد شروع برنامه نویسی با دلفی را دارند، افزایش پیدا کنه. البته در این زمینه هم هنوز کارهای زیادی هست که باید انجام بدند.

در بحث قیمت، تیم توسعه دلفی برای نسخه آینده، یعنی دلفی 2011، یک نسخه رایگان یا بسیار ارزان قیمت ارائه میکنه، تا بتونه افرادی که برای سرگرمی برنامه نویسی می کنند و دانشجویان را بیشتر جذب کنه.





> تکنولوژی هایی که همراه .net هستند بسیار متنوع و گسترده ارائه می شوند و  دیگه امیدی به رقابت برا بقیه باقی نمیزارن


دات نت یک سکوی نرم افزاری هست، نه یک زبان برنامه نویسی. دلفی به عنوان یک زبان برنامه نویسی هم روی سکوی Win32 حضور داره، و هم روی سکوی دات نت.




> 3-ظاهره محیط vs 2010  رو ببینید و با محیط Delphi 2011  مقایسه کنید.  بالاخره این یه امتیازه مهمه!
> 4- امکانات IDE در vs2010 و فهرست اونها کاملا گویای اینکه که ابزار های  اون برنامه نویسی رو دلچسب تر و بسیار بسیار راحتتر میکنه


من IDE ویژوال استودیو 2010 را دیدیم، امکان جدید چندانی برای برنامه نویسان Visual C++‎ ارائه نمیکنه. در واقع بسیاری از امکانات خاصی که در IDE دلفی وجود دارند، از امکانات ویژوال استودیو 2010 کاربردی تر هستند. قابلیت هایی مثل IDE Insight، یا امکان Modeling دو طرفه، و اعمال Patternهای مختلف روی کلاس های موجود، امکان تعریف قوانین مختلف برای کیفیت سورس کد، یکپارچگی با SVN، و غیره.

در ضمن، الان قابلیت هایی که دلفی 2010 برای پشتیبانی از قابلیت های ویندوز 7 ارائه میکنه، در هیچ محیط توسعه نرم افزار تحت ویندوزی به این حد ارائه نمیشه. همچنین دلفی پشتیبانی گسترده تر و بهتری از انواع بانک های اطلاعاتی ارائه میکنه.

رقیب دلفی ++Visual C مایکروسافت هست (چون هر دو در سکوی Win32 فعالیت می کنند) که هنوز حرف چندانی در برابر دلفی برای گفتن نداره.

هنوز هم عمده کاربرد دات نت از نظر من در نرم افزارهای ASP.NET و بعد از آن در نرم افزارهای Enterprise تحت ویندوز هست.

----------


## __Genius__

من خیلی وقت نیست با دلفی کار میکنم ، یک مایکروسافتی دو آتشه هم بودم ، از وقتی با دلفی 2010 دارم کار میکنم و بیشتر کارهام هم برنامه های سیستمی هست بجای اینکه فکر کنم دارم کار میکنم لذت میبرم ، Delphi واقعاً زبان لذت بخشیه و همچنین قدرتمند ، به قول یکی از دوستان با نام مجیک ( کرکر معروف ) سادگی + قدرت برابر هست با دلفی ... .
امکانات هر IDE رو میتونید مقایسه کنید ، جالب اینکه دلفی نسخه 7 فایل نصبش بیشتر از 300 مگابایت نیست ، ولی هیچ چیزی رو از Visual Studio کم نداره و همه نوع برنامه ای میشه باهاش نوشت .
شما یک زمان بندی بگیرید ، از زمانی که یک پروژه خام مایکروسافتی تحت dotnet رو میخواهید بالا بیارید و Run کنید ، و بعد هم با دلفی 2010 مقایسش کنید ( نرم افزار خام و بدون کد منظورم هست ) مقایسات زمانی خیلی چیزا رو مشخص میکنه این وسط ... ، دلفی بیش از اندازه سریع هست .
به هر صورت هر استادی هم استاد نمیشه ، درس خوندن و 4 تا درس رو پاس کردن و مدرک فوق و دکترا گرفتن هنر نیست ، هنر داشتن دانش تئوری و عملی در یک زمینه تخصصی هست ... .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

نكته جالبي كه در كتاب Borland Delphi 6 Developer's Guide خوندم اين بود كه در اين كتاب نوشته شده بود كه سرعت انجام عمليات سنگين محاسباتي در Delphi از Visual C++‎ بيشتر است. در ضمن دات نت يك سكو است و دلفي يك زبان. اينها چه ربطي به هم دارند؟  :متفکر: 
قصد كل كل كردن ندارم. فكر نمي كنم كه حتي آنهايي كه در مايكروسافت و يا Embarcadero هم كار مي كنند، اينقدر تعصب الكي داشته باشند. به نظر من هميشه براي پيشرفت كردن بايد واقعيتها را قبول كرد. طبق تجارب شخصي خودم اين تعصبات بي مورد هميشه كار دست آدم ميده!!!
در ضمن خدمت يكي از دوستان كه اينقدر از دات نت تعريف مي كرد بايد بگويم كه دلفي نسخه اي به نام Delphi Prism داره كه براي ساخت برانامه هاي دات نتي ازش استفاده ميشه و ميتونه از تمام قابليت هاي دات نت استفاده كنه!!!
نكته ديگه اي كه وجود داره اينه كه حتي Delphi for win32 هم ميتونه از قابليتي شبيه آنچه كه در دات نت تحت عنوان WCF ازش يادميشه استفاده كنه. براي اين كه فكر نكنيد كه اين حرف رو از خودم در آوردم ميتونيد به لينك زير مراجعه كنيد:
http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/40090
همچنين براي پياده سازي قابليتي نظير WPF در دات نت ميتونيد از KSDEV در Delphi for win32 استفاده كنيم.
اين مطالب را گفتم كه بدانيد از بسياري از قابليتهايي كه فكر مي كنيد فقط در دات نت وجود دارد در Delphi for win32 هم ميشود استفاده كرد چه بماند به Delphi Prism !!! :متعجب: 
Delphi Prism هم قابليت هاي مخصوص خود را هم علاوه بر تمام قابليت هاي ذاتي دات نت دارد مثل پشتيباني از Data Snapو... . كه براي مشاهده اين قابليت ها كه به همراه محصول Delphi Prism  ميتوان آنها را نصب كرد مي توانيد به Delphi Prism Features Pack مراجعه كنيد.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

من فكر مي كنم كه با روي كار آمدن Delphi 2011 اين حرفها به طور كامل خاتمه پيدا كنه، مگر اين كه مايكروسافت *به غير از تبليغات* واقعاً دست به يك كار بزرگ بزنه!!! :متفکر:

----------


## __Genius__

دوست من Ashayeri عزیز فکر میکنم دوست عزیزمون دیگه جواب سوالش رو گرفته باشه مگر خیلی غیر منطقی باشه ، هر چی هم بیشتر پاسخ داده بشه دیگه قضیه بی معنی خواهد شد ، با پاسخ هایی که علی کشاورز عزیز و دیگر دوستان دادن مطمئناً جوابشون رو گرفتن ، Delphi یک زبانی هست که خروجی های خودش رو ثابت کرده و از خود کارمندان مایکروسافت هم سوال کنید جواب های جالبی رو خواهید گرفت ، اون عزیزی هم که دلفی رو میشناسه دنبالش رو میگیره و اون هائی هم که دچار جهل مرکب میشن مرتباً میگن دلفی زبانی هست که مرده ... ، به هر صورت بهتره دیگه بحثی نکنیم . :)

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوستان



> رقیب دلفی ++Visual C مایکروسافت هست (چون هر دو در سکوی Win32 فعالیت می کنند) که هنوز حرف چندانی در برابر دلفی برای گفتن نداره.





> نكته جالبي كه در كتاب Borland Delphi 6 Developer's Guide خوندم اين بود كه در اين كتاب نوشته شده بود كه سرعت انجام عمليات سنگين محاسباتي در Delphi از Visual C++‎‎ بيشتر است.


این ضعف مربوط به کامپایلر ++VC میشه یا خود زبون ++C ؟؟
موفق باشید

----------


## __Genius__

تا اونجائی که مطلع هستم ، اگر اشتباه نکنم دلفی با زبان اسمبلی نوشته شده ولی ++Visual C اینطور نیست ، سریع بودن دلفی فکر میکنم به این قضیه برمیگرده و کند بودن ++Visual C در برابر دلفی.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> تا اونجائی که مطلع هستم ، اگر اشتباه نکنم دلفی با زبان اسمبلی نوشته شده ولی ++Visual C اینطور نیست ، سریع بودن دلفی فکر میکنم به این قضیه برمیگرده و کند بودن ++Visual C در برابر دلفی.


اين به طراحي بسيار عالي كدهاي پايه(Base Code) دلفي برميگردد...
در ضمن استفاده از كلمه اسمبلي هم درست نيست. اگر اشتباه نكنم ، اگر نسلهاي گذشته هر دو زبان (Pascal و C++‎‎)را بررسي كنيم در جايي به زبان برنامه نويسي Algol مي رسيم!!! به هر حال Base Code مربوط به زبان هاي مختلف اسمبلي است و پايينتر صفر و يك، نكته مهم نحوه قرار گرفتن اين كدهاي سطح پايين در كنار يكديگر است كه اين موضوع به طراحان كامپايلر بر ميگردد!!! :متفکر: 




> دوست من Ashayeri عزیز فکر میکنم دوست عزیزمون دیگه جواب سوالش رو گرفته باشه مگر خیلی غیر منطقی باشه ، هر چی هم بیشتر پاسخ داده بشه دیگه قضیه بی معنی خواهد شد ، با پاسخ هایی که علی کشاورز عزیز و دیگر دوستان دادن مطمئناً جوابشون رو گرفتن ، Delphi یک زبانی هست که خروجی های خودش رو ثابت کرده و از خود کارمندان مایکروسافت هم سوال کنید جواب های جالبی رو خواهید گرفت ، اون عزیزی هم که دلفی رو میشناسه دنبالش رو میگیره و اون هائی هم که دچار جهل مرکب میشن مرتباً میگن دلفی زبانی هست که مرده ... ، به هر صورت بهتره دیگه بحثی نکنیم . :)


همانطور كه مطلع هستيد اين بحث ها از قديم وجود داشته و الان هم داره و خواهد داشت، پس به نظر من بهتره كه به يك پاسخ مفصل و كاملاً درست و واقعي برسيم كه دلفي بهتر است يا ديگران ؟!!!
دليل پيگير بودن من در اين زمينه جذابيت بسيار زياد موضوع است. همين!!! :قلب:

----------


## gbg

net. یک فریم ورک هستش و ایجاد شدش تا بتونه با جاوا رقابت کنه ( که بنظر من این رقابت رو تا حالا باخته) ، خیلی از سیستم عامل ها و سخت افزارها ، ماشین مجازی جاوا دارن و sdk های استانداردی رو دارن که می تونن برنامه های جاوا رو اجرا کنن ولی در مورد دات نت فقط ویندوز و تعداد کمی گوشی موبایل دات نت رو پشتیبانی میکنه،...

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز



> net. یک فریم ورک هستش و ایجاد شدش تا بتونه با جاوا رقابت کنه ( که بنظر من این رقابت رو تا حالا باخته) ، خیلی از سیستم عامل ها و سخت افزارها ، ماشین مجازی جاوا دارن و sdk های استانداردی رو دارن که می تونن برنامه های جاوا رو اجرا کنن ولی در مورد دات نت فقط ویندوز و تعداد کمی گوشی موبایل دات نت رو پشتیبانی میکنه،...


 بله. ولی خوب توی طراحی وب انتخاب خیلی خوبیه. توی ویندوز هم برای کارهای سبک
معقولانه هستش.
توی بقیه موارد هم اگر این سمت بخواد بره Native براش کابوسه و اگر اون سمت بخواد
بره جاوا. توی موبایل هم که جاوا فعلا داره میتازونه. اون تعداد کم گوشی هم اگر نباشه
فرقی به حال کسی نمیکنه!!! چون قیمتش هم مایکروسافتیه!!
من که خودم اگر یه روز بخوام طراحی وب بکنم میرم سمت دات نت وگرنه اگر گردنم هم بزنن
دنبال دات نت نمیرم. :لبخند گشاده!:  توی تکنولوژی های دیگه آدما وقت میذارن تا اون تکنولوژی رو
به صورت کامل یاد بگیرن. تو دات نت باید وقت گذاشت تا با تکنولوژی قبلی خداحافظی کرد و
با جدیده کنار اومد, تا میاد کنار بیاد جدید تر میاد و ....... :گیج: 
ولی خوب واسه کسی که میخواد سریع به محصول نهایی نزدیک بشه و واسش فقط بعد تجاری مهمه دات نت خوبه.
موفق باشی

----------


## __Genius__

از نظر من تا چند وقت دیگه Python جای dotnet و java رو میگیره ، الان خیلی از شرکت های بزرگ که مثالش ناسا هست java رو کنار گذاشتن و python استفاده میکنن ، python با این که کوچک و کم حجمه (حدود 20 مگابایت نهایتاً فایل نصبش هست) قدرت خارق العاده ای داره ، اینو میتونید خودتون تجربه کنید ... .
هر موردی که دیدین سریعاً مایکروسافت اونو داخل Framework خودش قرار میده یا به نوعی ازش پشتیبانی میکنه بدونید که یه قدرتی داره ، IronPython پروژه ای هست که مایکروسافت روش سرمایه گذاری کرده و برنامه های زیادی هم داره براش ظاهراً ... ، به هر صورت در آینده تغییرات زیادی رو خواهید دید ، dotnet اینطوری که الان خودش رو داره نشون میده نخواهد ماند

----------


## __Genius__

دقیقاً ، Ruby هم قدرت خیلی زیادی داره ، اتفاقاً حتی خود شرکت Sun پروژه ای به نام jRuby داره ظاهراً مثل jython ، شاید برای این باشه که خیلی هنوز مونده تا شناخته بشن و توی این چند سال اخیر خیلی قدرتمند عمل کردن ، الان توی مباحث امنیت و هکینگ ابزارهای بسیار جالبی با این دو تا زبان نوشته شده.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این ضعف مربوط به کامپایلر ++VC میشه یا خود زبون ++C ؟؟


منظور مجموعه ++VC بود، یعنی قابلیت هایی که کامپایلر آن و IDE آن برای  توسعه نرم افزار ارائه می کنند.
بحث مقایسه زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی با زبان برنامه نویسی ++C یک بحث جدا  ست.




> تا اونجائی که مطلع هستم ، اگر اشتباه نکنم دلفی با زبان اسمبلی نوشته شده  ولی ++Visual C اینطور نیست ، سریع بودن دلفی فکر میکنم به این قضیه  برمیگرده و کند بودن ++Visual C در برابر دلفی.


اینطور نیست؛ کامپایلر دلفی با کامپایلر C بورلند کامپایل شده. کامپایلر  ++Visual C هم احتمالا با C مایکروسافت کامپایل شده. البته استفاده وسیع از  کدهای اسمبلی در کامپایلرها یک امر رایج هست، و طبیعی هست که درصد کدهای  اسمبلی استفاده شده در این کامپایلرها بالا باشه.

IDE دلفی، با خودِ دلفی نوشته شده.

علت بالا بودن سرعت کامپایل دلفی نسبت به C یا ++C هم به زبان برنامه نویسی  کامپایلر آنها مربوط نمیشه، بلکه بیشتر به ساختار زبان های پاسکال و C  مربوط میشه (مثلا وجود بخش های Interface و Implementation در فایل های  پاسکال)، و برخی اقداماتی که کامپایلر انجام میده (مثل نحوه تولید فایل های  DCU در دلفی).

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بله همچنین توی بعضی موارد هم Ruby مثل اینکه داره جای جاوا رو میگیره.





> از نظر من تا چند وقت دیگه Python جای dotnet و java رو میگیره ، الان خیلی  از شرکت های بزرگ که مثالش ناسا هست java رو کنار گذاشتن و python استفاده  میکنن


Ruby در حد و اندازه های جاوا نیست. از نظر Scalability هم تا جایی که یادم هست، مشکلاتی داشت.
Ruby و Python زبان های اسکریپتی هستند، نه زبان های کامپایلی. این زبان های اسکریپتی کاربردهای خودشان را دارند.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> کامپایلر دلفی با کامپایلر C بورلند کامپایل شده


ببخشيد، اگه منظورتون همون C++‎ Builder هستش، تا اونجايي كه من توي كتاب SamsTeach your self Borland Delphi 4 in 21 days خونده بودم C++‎ Builder بعد از دلفي ساخته شده!!! (فصل 21)

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> ببخشيد، اگه منظورتون همون C++‎‎ Builder هستش، تا اونجايي كه من توي كتاب SamsTeach your self Borland Delphi 4 in 21 days خونده بودم C++‎‎ Builder بعد از دلفي ساخته شده!!! (فصل 21)


 سلام دوست عزیز
++C نه.C. چون بورلند به جز ++C دارای C هم بود.
موفق باشی

----------


## Felony

> ببخشيد، اگه منظورتون همون C++‎‎‎‎ Builder هستش، تا اونجايي كه من توي كتاب SamsTeach your self Borland Delphi 4 in 21 days خونده بودم C++‎‎‎‎ Builder بعد از دلفي ساخته شده!!! (فصل 21)


C++‎‎‎ Builder نسخه ویژوال Borland C++‎‎‎ هست ، قبل از C++‎‎‎ Builder برلند Borland C++‎‎‎ رو عرضه کرده بود که در نوع خودش هنوز هم بی نظیره .

کلا فکر مینم این بحث ها بیهوده هست ، کسی که روی یک زبان تعصب داره هر کاری هم که بکنی یه بهونه میاره !
دوستانی که میگن دلفی مرده ، به درد نمیخوره و ... خوش باشن ، از دلفی 2009 به بعد دلفی داره پله ها ترقی رو 10 تا 10 تا بالا میره و به نظرم تو IDE ها RAD حرف اول و آخر رو میزنه ، همه چیز رو یکجا و بی دردسر در اختیارتون میزاره ، بدون هیچ دلهره ای هم میتونید مطمئن باشید آخرین تکنولوژی ها رو در دسترس دارید .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> يك مقايسه ي مفصل :
> 
> A Comparison Between Delphi and Visual Basic


جناب Mahmood_N اين لينكي كه در اينجا قرار دادين بسيار قديمي است. درضمن اين لينك به مقايسه C#‎ و دلفي مي پردازه. يك نكته ديگه اين كه بسياري از اين نقص ها در نسخه هاي جديد دلفي رفع شده است. به عنوان مثال در صفحه مذكور نوشته شده كه C#‎ حلقه پيمايشي foreach دارد ولي دلفي ندارد. اين نقص مربوط به گذشته است ولي اكنون دلفي ساختار مشابهي به نام For..in دارد و...  :قلب:

----------


## Felony

> اين نقص مربوط به گذشته است ولي اكنون دلفي ساختار مشابهي به نام For..in دارد


این یک نقص نبوده ، یک قابلیت برای راحتی کار هست که تا اون زمان دلفی ارائه نداده بود ، الان میگی نقص پس فردا میان میگن دلفی چون تو نسخه ها قبلی ساختار For each مثل C#‎ نداشت پس به درد نمیخوره !!!!!!!  :قهقهه:

----------


## Mahmood_M

> جناب Mahmood_N اين لينكي كه در اينجا قرار دادين بسيار قديمي است. درضمن اين لينك به مقايسه C#‎‎‎ و دلفي مي پردازه. يك نكته ديگه اين كه بسياري از اين نقص ها در نسخه هاي جديد دلفي رفع شده است. به عنوان مثال در صفحه مذكور نوشته شده كه C#‎‎‎ حلقه پيمايشي foreach دارد ولي دلفي ندارد. اين نقص مربوط به گذشته است ولي اكنون دلفي ساختار مشابهي به نام For..in دارد و...


متاسفانه لينك رو اشتباهي قرار دادم   :اشتباه:   ، تصحيح شد ... !
ممنون كه اطلاع داديد ، اون صفحه هم همزمان باز بود وداشتم ميخوندم كه متاسفانه آدرس اون صفحه رو اشتباهي قرار دادم ! ، در مورد اون مواردي كه گفته شده هم مربوط به نسخه هاي زمان نگارش اون مقايسه هست و مطمئنا تغييرات زيادي البته در هر دو زبان اعمال شده ...

باز هم ممنون كه اطلاع داديد ...

موفق باشيد ...

----------


## hessam abjam

سلام ! بابا بي خيال !!!!!!!!!!!!!  چه سؤال جنجالي شد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :متعجب:  :قهقهه:  من اصلا نمي دنستم يه همچين جنگي به پا بشه !!!  دو روزه سر نزدم ولي آقاي Ashayri باهام تماس گرفت و قضيه رو گفت و ديدم واقعا بحث داغي شده.اون استاد C#‎ كاره و معتقده چون دلفي توسط مايكروسافت خريداري شده ديگه حرفي براي گفتن نداره.  من حالم از برنامه نويسي به هم مي خورد ولي الان عاشقشم چون دلفي كارم.  يه سؤالم داشتم Delphi for php از كجا گير بيارم؟  از همتون ممنونم كه جواب سؤالم رو به بهترين شكل ممكن داديد :لبخند:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست من



> اون استاد C#‎‎‎ كاره و معتقده چون دلفي توسط مايكروسافت خريداري شده ديگه حرفي براي گفتن نداره


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دلفی رو مایکروسافت خریده؟؟؟ یکی از طراحانش رو بله ولی خودشو خیر. بعد چون دلفی رو مایکروسافت خریده حرفی
برای گفتن نداره ولی #C رو که مایکروسافت تولید کرده حرفی برای گفتن داره؟؟؟
به اون استادتون بگو بیاد اینجا بچه ها یکم بهش اطلاعات و آموزش برنامه نویسی بدن!!
موفق باشی

----------


## Felony

> و معتقده چون دلفي توسط مايكروسافت خريداري شده ديگه حرفي براي گفتن نداره.


بهشون بگید شرط اول مهندس نرم افزار بودن یا بالاتریا استاد دانشگاه بودن به روز بودن هست ، کامپیوتر علمی هست که 1 روز هم عقب ماندگی اطلاعات رو در بر داره .

بهش یاداوری کنید خودش رو به روز نگه داره و اطلاعات 5 سال پیش رو بزاره تو آرشیو !!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اون استاد C#‎‎ كاره و معتقده چون دلفي توسط مايكروسافت خريداري شده ديگه  حرفي براي گفتن نداره.


معذرت میخوام، استادتان ظاهرا اطلاعی از دنیای نرم افزار ندارند! مایکروسافت هیچ وقت دلفی رو نخرید. کل بخش توسعه نرم افزار بورلند شامل نرم افزارهای معروفی مثل JBuilder، Delphi, C++‎ Builder, Delphi4PHP و غیره، دو سال و نیم پیش، توسط شرکت Embarcadero خریداری شدند.

مایکروسافت از سال 1998 تا 2001 تعداد زیادی از طراحان ارشد دلفی را استخدام کرد، تا با کمک آنها دات نت را تولید کنه. #C هم ساخته اندرس هلزبرگ مخترع Turbo Pascal و معمار ارشد دلفی هست، که 10-11 سال قبل از بورلند به مایکروسافت رفت. 

پس دلایل استاد شما، با عرض معذرت، تماما چرت و پرت، و ساخته تخیل ایشون هست.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> يه سؤالم داشتم Delphi for php از كجا گير بيارم؟


سلام حسام جان
ميتوني نسخه Trial اين برنامه رو از سايت Embarcadero دانلود كني. در ضمن بايد بگم كه اين برنامه تقريباً ربطي به دلفي نداره. اين يك نرم افزار است كه مي توانيد در آن كدهاي PHP بنويسيد و بر خلاف محيط هاي ديگر براي اين كار ميتوانيد به صورت وي‍ژال هم با آن ارتباط برقرار كنيد. به عنوان مثال مي توانيد كامپوننتي را با تكنيك كشيدن و رها كردن روي صفحه قرار دهيد. شباهت اسمي اين نرم افزار با دلفي تنها به اين دليل است كه IDE مربوط به اين برنامه با دلفي ساخته شده است. حجم اين برنامه براي دانلود در حدود 50 تا 60 مگابايت است. اگه اينترنتت *نفتي* هست، پيشنهاد مي كنم كه به سايت Embarcadero يه سر بزني تا متوجه بشي آخرين نسخه اين نرم افزار چيه و بعد هم از بازار تهيه كنيش (چون به خونتون نزديك تره)  :قلب:

----------


## nilidelphi

> این هم تصویری از نسخه پیش از بتا دلفی 2011 که در نیمه سال 2010 عرضه خواهد شد:


يعني ديگه IDE دلفي رو مثل Visualtadio نكردن؟
چون خيلي از برنامه نويسان دلفي از اين ناراحت بودن كه  دلفي خودش شبيه VS كرده و از اون روند Syntex خود دلفي كه بهش عادت كرديم دور شده و يه جورايي هم آدم تعصبي ميشه كه چرا دلفي بايد اين كار بكنه؟
از عكسي كه آقاي كشاورز گذاشتن معلومه كه دلفي به همون IDE خودش(يعني دلفي 2009 ) برگشته كه من با اين IDE خيلي راحتم.

حالا سوال اينجاست كه آيا من درست متوجه شدم يا بايد بازم خودمون مايكروسافتي كنيم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> از عكسي كه آقاي كشاورز گذاشتن معلومه كه دلفي به همون IDE خودش(يعني دلفي  2009 ) برگشته كه من با اين IDE خيلي راحتم.


بحث مربوط به شباهت IDE دلفی به ویژوال استودیو مربوط به الان نیست، بلکه مربوط به زمان دلفی 8 و دلفی 2005 هست. در آن زمان بر سر اینکه IDE دلفی به شکل سابق خودش (مثل دلفی 7) باقی بماند، یا به شکل جدید (مثل دلفی 8 و دلفی 2005) باشد که شباهت بیشتری به ویژوال استودیو دارد؛ بحث بود.
IDEهای دلفی 2005 تا دلفی2011 همگی از یک هسته استفاده می کنند.

----------


## yaseriran

ای بابا چرا شماها پیچیدش کردید...
همه چی تو عمل مشخص میشه. حالا یه نفر پاشده و گفته دلفی خوب نیست، چه ربطی به مایکروسافت داره!؟  تا دلمون بخواد استاد بی سواد دارن درس میدن با ساعتی 3هزارتومان... 



*بگو تا چه  داری بیار از خرد  *         که گوش نیوشنده زو برخورد*
*میاسای زآموختن یک زمان   *         زدانش میفکن دل اندر  گمان... فردوسی*

----------


## Saeid59_m

يه سوال ؟
اگه يه روز قانوني تصويب بشه كه ناچار باشيم از Linux استفاده كنيم نه ويندوز (كه احتمالش زياد هست) با چي مي خواهيد برنامه بنويسيد ؟
ديگه اون وقت زبانهاي ماكروسافتي ارزشي ندارند .

----------


## Felony

> يه سوال ؟
> اگه يه روز قانوني تصويب بشه كه ناچار باشيم از Linux استفاده كنيم نه ويندوز (كه احتمالش زياد هست) با چي مي خواهيد برنامه بنويسيد ؟
> ديگه اون وقت زبانهاي ماكروسافتي ارزشي ندارند .


این سوال رو از کی پرسیدید ؟ دلفی کارا یا مایکروسافتی ها ؟
بچه های دلفی کار تا چند وقت دیگه این مشکلشون با عرضه دلفی 2011 حل میشه .

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

در سال های که دلفی در اوج بود مایکروسافت ادعایی نداشت.حکایت از اونجا شروع شد که مایکروسافت با vb ره به جایی نبرد و از علاقه برنامه نویسان به دلفی به فکر فرو رفت. مزیت هایی ورژن های اون زمان خوانایی و سرعت بود همان تبلیغ معروف یوزپلنگ دلفی.به هر حال دلفی رو هجلزبرگ نوشته و C#‎ رو هم خودش و از مهم ترین افراد تاثیر گذار در پروژه .Net بوده.تنها تفاهم و نقطه عطف یه دلفی کار با .Net کار هجلزبرگه و بس.البته شاید همه ما به جایی اون بودیم همین کارو میکردیم .مایکروسافت به فکر چاره بود و پولش داد هجلزبرگ گل هم این کارو کرد.آقای کشاورز می فرمائید. از سالهای 2002 تا 2007 افت کرد.وقتی هجلزبرگ خداحافظی کرد این افت صورت گرفت. به هر حال تعصب در هر 2 طرف جالب نیست.

----------


## مهران رسا

> يه سوال ؟
> اگه يه روز قانوني تصويب بشه كه ناچار باشيم از Linux استفاده كنيم نه ويندوز (كه احتمالش زياد هست) با چي مي خواهيد برنامه بنويسيد ؟
> ديگه اون وقت زبانهاي ماكروسافتي ارزشي ندارند .


حداقل تا 100 سال آینده همچین چیزی در ایران اتفاق نمیفته . اینها چند ساله دارن روی یه لینوکس فارسی کار میکنن . هنوز که هنوزه خبری  نشده . پیاده سازی طرح بزرگ طالب دانش زیاد هست، که ما فقط فکر میکنیم داریم ..

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بچه های دلفی کار تا چند وقت دیگه این مشکلشون با عرضه دلفی 2011 حل میشه .


دلفی 2011 روی ویندوز اجرا خواهد شد، نه روی لینوکس، بلکه فقط میتونه برای لینوکس و MacOS X کد رو کامپایل کنه؛ یعنی باید در ویندوز برنامه بنویسید، و اون رو برای سایر سکوها کامپایل کنید.




> آقای کشاورز می فرمائید. از سالهای 2002 تا 2007 افت کرد.وقتی هجلزبرگ  خداحافظی کرد این افت صورت گرفت.


دوست عزیز، هلزبرگ (j توی اسمش خوانده نمیش) در سال 1996 از بورلند جدا شد (یعنی وسط کار دلفی 3)، در حالی که نقطه اوج دلفی در سال های بعد، یعنی سال های 99 تا 2001 بود. پس ادعای شما که با رفتن هلزبرگ دلفی افت کرد، صحیح نیست. همچنین، هلزبرگ قبل از رفتنش، خبر جدا شدنش رو به صورت داخلی به تیم دلفی اعلام کرده بود، و تیم دلفی قبل از رفتن وی، خودشان را برای رفتنش آماده کرده بودند. نکته بعدی اینکه هلزبرگ طراح ارشد دلفی بود، نه اینکه کلا دلفی رو اون نوشته باشه. معماری که بعد از هلزبرگ توسعه دلفی رو برعهده گرفت، خودش از کله گنده های دنیای نرم افزار بود، و بعدها (سال 2001 یا 2002) به مایکروسافت پیوست و مسئولیتی در بخش توسعه XAML در مایکروسافت بر عهده گرفت. و نکته آخر در این رابطه اینکه، هلزبرگ تنها کسی نبود که از بورلند جدا شد و به مایکروسافت پیوست. از سال 1998 تا سال 2002 روند مهاجرت مهندسان ارشد بورلند به مایکروسافت ادامه داشت.

پس با این تفاسیر، برداشت شما که دلفی از زمان رفتن هلزبرگ دچار افت شد، صحیح نیست، و دوران اوج دلفی زمانی بود که هلزبرگ قبلش از تیم جدا شده بود.




> تنها تفاهم و نقطه عطف یه دلفی کار با .Net کار هجلزبرگه و بس


این هم صحیح نیست، دلفی و دات نت از نظر تکنیکی نقاط مشترک و مشابه زیادی با هم دارند، هر چند اساسا مقایسه یک زبان برنامه نویسی با یک پلت فرم برنامه نویسی غلط هست.

----------


## Felony

> اگه يه روز قانوني تصويب بشه كه ناچار باشيم از Linux استفاده كنيم نه ويندوز (كه احتمالش زياد هست) با چي مي خواهيد برنامه بنويسيد ؟





> دلفی 2011 روی ویندوز اجرا خواهد شد، نه روی لینوکس، بلکه فقط میتونه برای لینوکس و MacOS X کد رو کامپایل کنه؛ یعنی باید در ویندوز برنامه بنویسید، و اون رو برای سایر سکوها کامپایل کنید.


منظور من هم همین بود ، نمیشه که قانونی تصویب بشه نشه از ویندوز استفاده کرد ، ممکنه بگن تو ادارات باید از لینوکس استفاده بشه که اون موقع میشه با دلفی برنامه رو توسعه داد و تو لینوکس ازش استفاده کرد .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اگه برنامه ای هم بخواهیم در محیط لینوکس توسعه بدیم در آن صورت از Lazarus هم می توان استفاده کرد. برای آشنایی با این محصول می توانید به مجله Blaise Pascal شماره 7، صفحه 5 مراجعه کنید.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نام کاربری قبلی: Ashayeri

----------


## SAASTN

اولا عذر می خوام که روند بحث رو تغییر می دم و دوباره بر می گردم به موضوع اصلی تاپیک که می پرسه: دلفی: آری یا نه؟
در ثانی بنده خودم شیفته و دلباخته دلفی هستم و هدف از هر صبحتی که می کنم تنها ایجاد یه فضای رئال هست نه موضع گیری در برابر ماهیت و قدرت delphi.
ثالثا موضوعات تنها مربوط به فضای برنامه نویسی داخل کشور هست که بنا به دلائل متعددی با فضای جهانی مقداری اختلاف فاز داره و افزایش امکانات و گسترش تبلیغات یه محیط توسعه خیلی تاثیری روش نداره.

حالا سوال اصلی اینه که اگه دلفی کاری وجود نداشته باشه آیا دلفی ای وجود داره یا نه؟

شرکت ما طی ماه گذشته برای جذب نیروی دلفی کار چند تا آگهی داد. متاسفانه تعداد مراجعه کننده ها در حدود یک سوم یا یک چهارم مراجعه کننده های دلفی کار نسبت به حدودا دو سال پیش بود. که در بین این تعداد مراجعه کننده نسبت افراد با سابقه بالای 3 سال نسبت به دو سال پیش خیلی بیشتر بود. این مطلب نشون دهنده اینه که رویش در بین دلفی نویسان به شدت افت پیدا کرده. که البته خود افت مطلب جدیدی نیس و دوستان قبلا هم اشاره کردن، اما مطلب جدید شدت این افته که واقعا انتخاب رو سخت و تا حدودی پر هزینه می کنه.
نکته ای که هست اینه که ما غیر از کارایی و توانایی یه زبان باید به کیفیت نیروی کاری که قادرند با اون زبان کد بزنند هم توجه کنیم. متاسفانه امروز بستن یه تیم دلفی کار خیلی پر مشقته. چون جو C#‎‎‎‎ کل فضای نرم افزار رو قبضه کرده و همه تازه راه ها و تازه کار ها رو مسحور می کنه و به سمت خوش می کشونه، عده ای هم که در سطح بالاتری کار می کنند عموما به cpp رو میارن. و در این میون سهم دلفی هر روز به صفر نزدیکتر و نزدیکتر میشه.
این میشه که کم کم کلاسای آموزشی دلفی کنسل می شن، پروژه های کمتری با دلفی start میشه، همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردن فعالیت توی بخش های دلفی کمرنگ تر میشه، دلفی با اقبال کمتری از طرف دانشجوها مواجه میشه، و همین دانشجوها وارد مجامع بالاتر علمی می شن و فضا رو باز هم برای دلفی تنگتر میکنن و ... و با کمال اندوه این یعنی مرگ دلفی، نه به خاطر ضعفش بلکه به خاطر عدم رویش در برنامه نویساش.

حالا سوال اینه که دلفی: آری یا نه؟ و اگر آرای: چطور؟ یا بهتر بپرسم، ما دلفی کارای ایرانی می تونیم برای حفظ دلفی توی ایران کاری بکنیم یا نه؟

البته یه نکته رو بگم، وضعیت اتوماسیون نویسی با دلفی هنوز خیلی افتضاح نیست، آگهی های معروف Delphi+SQL هنوز هم نسبتا زیادن و 99.9% مراجعین هم توی همین سبک کار می کنن. مسئله ما اینه که جنس کارمون یکم متفاوته، قبلا از هر 20 نفری که میومدن برای مصاحبه یکی دو نفر پیدا میشدن که با این جنس کار آشنا باشن اما حالا اون 20 نفر شدن 5 نفر، اون یکی دو نفر هم شدن صفر نفر! اگه یکی هم پیدا بشه معمولا پروژه ای کار می کنه، برای فول تایم هم یه قیمتی میگه که ...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.مهم این نیست که چند نفر با سی شارپ کد *تایپ* میکنند.مهم اینه که ببینیم از این همه افرادی که برای استخدام مراجعه میکنند وادعای برنامه نویسی چند ساله با شونصدتا زبان رو دارند واقعا میتونند یک جمع ساده رو بنویسند؟؟؟ من که خیلی هارو تست کردم و جواب منفی گرفتم. من به شخصه زیاد طرفدار این بحث نیستم. به نظرم مهم اینه که یک زبان کار منو در همه حوزه ها راه بندازه و هرکاری که من فکرشو بکنم با اون زبان برنامه نویسی میتونم انجام بدم. ولی این صحبت هم به نظرم غلطه بیایم بگیم دلفی مرده یا سی شارپ تا یک سال دیگه میمیره. مرده یا زنده بودن یک زبان رو کی تعیین میکنه؟ آیا این تعیین میکنه که بگیم پروژه های دانشجویی با چه زبانی نوشته میشن یا به تعداد آگهی های روزنامه نگاه کنیم؟ یا بیایم نگاه کنیم ببینیم در عمل چه برنامه های کاربردی با چه زبانی میشه نوشت یا نوشته شده؟ فکر میکنم در این زمینه مقایسه صورت بگیره دیدها تغییر کنه.
موفق باشید

----------


## SAASTN

> مهم اینه که ببینیم از این همه افرادی که برای استخدام مراجعه میکنند وادعای برنامه نویسی چند ساله با شونصدتا زبان رو دارند واقعا میتونند یک جمع ساده رو بنویسند؟؟؟


منم که همینو گفتم، می گم نسبت کسایی که (به نظر من) می تونن یه کد با کیفیت بنویسن توی جامعه برنامه نویسا 1 به 20ه، حالا یه موقع وقتی آگهی می دادی 50 نفر دلفی کار می اومدن که می شد از بینشون رو دو سه نفر فکر کرد. حالا آگهی می دی 10 نفر میان که به زور رو یک نفرشون هم نمیشه حساب کرد.



> به نظرم مهم اینه که یک زبان کار منو در همه حوزه ها راه بندازه و هرکاری که من فکرشو بکنم با اون زبان برنامه نویسی میتونم انجام بدم.


کاملا با شما موافقم، ولی این در شرایطی صادقه که شما بخوای تکی کار کنی، اما وقتی گستره کار زیاد می شه و لازمه که یه تیم ببندی دیگه قدرت زبانت به تنهایی کافی نیست، حالا به چهار نفر آدم قدرتمند هم احتیاج داری که بتونن با اون زبون کار کنن.



> ولی این صحبت هم به نظرم غلطه بیایم بگیم دلفی مرده یا سی شارپ تا یک سال دیگه میمیره. مرده یا زنده بودن یک زبان رو کی تعیین میکنه؟


من در فضای کشور خودمون این مطلب رو گفتم، مرده یا زنده بودن زبان رو هم به نظر من تنها و تنها تعداد پروژه هایی که با اون زبون start میشن تعیین می کنه. که در ایران‎ فکر نمی کنم دلفی و C#‎ در این مورد قابل مقایسه باشن. نشانه ها هم واضحند.
ببینید من یه بار دیگه هم تاکید می کنم من هیچ ایرادی به توانایی های دلفی نمی گیرم. بنده خودم امروز با دلفی کار می کنم که نشون می ده دلفی نیازهای امروزم رو پاسخ داده. اما خوب بستر برنامه نویسی توی ایران مشخصا دلفی رو پس زده و با توجه به شرایط موجود خیلی بعید به نظر میاد که دلفی توی ایران دوباره بتونه قد علم کنه. مگر با یه معجزه! حالا ما اگه بشینیم هی بگیم دلفی نمرده، دلفی نمرده چیزی عوض نمیشه. سوال من هم این بود که آیا ما می تونیم به وقوع این معجزه کمکی کنیم یا نه؟

----------


## Felony

> سوال من هم این بود که آیا ما می تونیم به وقوع این معجزه کمکی کنیم یا نه؟


خیلی هامون خوب میدونیم تو صنعت برنامه نویسی کشور چی داره میگزره ...
بله میتونیم کمک کنیم ، کافیه دور هم جمع بشیم و یک کار گروهی رو استارت بزنیم ، البته استارت این کار چندی پیش زده شد و من و آقای صادقیان و تعدادی از دوستان داریم کارهایی انجام میدیم که به امید خدا شروع خوبی خواهد بود .

در ضمن خود Embarcadero هم بیکار نشسته و به قول شما گفتنی به زودی معجزه رو خواهیم دید ، اون وقت خیلی ها نظرشون در مورد دلفی تغییر میکنه ...

----------


## SAASTN

> البته استارت این کار چندی پیش زده شد و من و آقای صادقیان و تعدادی از دوستان داریم کارهایی انجام میدیم که به امید خدا شروع خوبی خواهد بود .


ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ یه پروژه تجاریه یا چیزه دیگه ایه؟



> در ضمن خود Embarcadero هم بیکار نشسته و به قول شما گفتنی به زودی معجزه رو خواهیم دید ، اون وقت خیلی ها نظرشون در مورد دلفی تغییر میکنه ...


خوب مشخصا با سیاستای Embarcadero دوره افول دلفی رو به اتمامه، اما همونطور که قبلا گفتم فکر نمی کنم تحرکات تبلیغاتی و افزایش قدرت دلفی تاثیر زیادی روی تعداد کاربرای ایرانیش داشته باشه. چون به نظر من همین بد اقبالی ای که امروز دلفی تو ایران داره ناشی از یه جور جوه نه مسائل فنی یا عدم آشنایی. مگه چند درصد دانشجوها برای انتخاب زبان دنبال یه مقایسه فنی می رن یا چند درصد از اساتید عزیز می تونن یه همچین مقایسه ای بین زبونا ارائه کنن؟ به تصور من گرایش به یه زبان توی ایران از طریق پیشنهادای کلامی اتفاق می افته. 10 سال پیش تو دبیرستان البرز یه دوره کلاس دلفی گذاشتن بنده الان دلفی کارم، چه بسا اگه اون کلاس vb یا چیز دیگه ای بود من الان داشتم تو یه بخش دیگه پست می دادم.
برای همین من تصور می کنم راه نجات اینه که دلفی به عنوان یه انتخاب جذاب سر راه تازه کار ها قرار بگیره. حالا چطوری؟

----------


## bootshow

کل صحبتهای من مربوط به ایران هستا!
اینکه در ایران بیشتر دانشجویان به سمت C#‎‎.NET میروند و برنامه نویسان دلفی کمتر میشوند فقط بخاطر تدریس 
زبان ++C وASP.NET در دانشگاه ها هست.
من هنوز آشنایی کامل با بازار کار و شرکتها ندارم ولی تا اونجایی که دیدم برنامه های بانکها، ادارات آموزش و 
پرورش ، دانشگاهها ، حسابداری ها(کارخانه ها) رو ویندوز XP هست.
کمتر بازار کار به نوشتن سایت و یا برنامه ای که روی سیستم عاملهای مختلف بخواهد اجرا بشود احتیاج پیدا 
میکنند.بیشتر قدرت NET. روی اجرای کد در بقیه سیستم عاملها تکیه دارد(در حالیکه هنوز این پروژه 100 درصد 
نشده)اگر هم این امکان کاملا اضافه بشه توی ایران به سن من و شما نمیخوره.باید بریم به نوه هامون یاد بدیم.
تا حالا سعی کردید که یک برنامه NET. را به بازار کار بدید؟!من که توی زمینه دستکاری برنامه ها و نصبشون یکمی 
حرفه ای ام هنوز نتونستم وقتی که net. framework خراب بشه اونو درست کنم چه برسه به یک کاربر معمولی.
فکر میکنید کی شرکتها و کارخانه ها حاضر به نصب ویندوز ویستا و XP میشوند؟!
مگه میخواهید برای سرورهای ناسا برنامه بنویسید که اینقدر روی سرعت و قدرت اجرای برنامه تکیه میکنید؟(که 
فکر نمیکنم اونا با NET. کار کنند)برنامه های پردازش تصویر و صدا هم که نمیخواهید بنویسید؟اگر هم میخواهید 
برنامه های تحت وب بنویسید که اصلا این فرومو بیخیال بشد.
*بهتره اول زمینه کاری خودتو مشخص کنید.*کار در ایران یا خارج کشور،بازار کار داخلی،برنامه های پیشرفته 
محاسباتی،پشتیبانی خوب و همیشگی
اینو بگم ممکنه دلفی دیگه هرگز پشتیبانی نشه(ولی با آمدن Delphi 2011 احتمالش نزدیک به صفره) ولی اینقدر 
کامپوننت داره که دیگه به تکنولوژی جدید برنامه نویسی کمتر احتیاج پیدا میکنید(به این قسمت زیاد گیر ندیدا)!!!.تازه شرکتهای کامپوننت نویسی هم به این زودیها منحل نمیشن.هنوز شرکتهای کامپوننت نویسی هر کامپوننتی که برای delphi 2010 میسازند اونو برای delphi 5 هم تبدیل میکنند (بدون استثنا.من خودم از دلفی 7 و 2010 استفاده میکنم )
ولی ممکنه دیگه C#‎‎.NET پشتیبانی نشه و مایکروسافت به سمت زبان دیگه مثلا J# بره.کاری هم به تعداد کاربران 
و پروژه ها و سورسها نداره.مثل ویندوز XP , VB

----------


## SAASTN

> مگه میخواهید برای سرورهای ناسا برنامه بنویسید که اینقدر روی سرعت و قدرت اجرای برنامه تکیه میکنید؟(که 
> فکر نمیکنم اونا با NET. کار کنند)برنامه های پردازش تصویر و صدا هم که نمیخواهید بنویسید؟اگر هم میخواهید 
> برنامه های تحت وب بنویسید که اصلا این فرومو بیخیال بشد.


من (ما) دارم اینو می نویسم: http://www.rayansazeh.com/home/sazehnegar3p1.aspx
توش یه دونه tableه SQL هم نیست. کل کار پردازش عددی و محاسبه و گرافیکه.
الان یه ماهه داریم تو روزنامه آگهی می دیم برا برنامه نویس هنوز یه نفر که استانداردای یه همچین کاری رو داشته باشیم پیدا نکردیم. هر کی میاد شروع میکنه من این سیستم رو بستم اون سیستم رو بستم، ازش می پرسم الان می تونی یه کد بنویسی یه آرایه عددی رو سورت کنه، باور کن تو این سی نفر من به ایمان نرسیدم یکیشون بتونه. بخدا سوالایی هم که می پرسم هیچ کدوم فنی و حرفه ای نیست، لیست سوالا رو اسکن کنم بذارم خندت می گیره (البته من که گریم می گیره که کارم به اینجا رسیده).
کاری که به محاسبه و سرعت نیاز داشته باشه انجام میشه، به نظر من برای همچین کاری (البته تو این سطحی که ما داریم انجام می دیم) دلفی واقعا بهترین گزینه است اما متاسفانه این وضعی که حاکم شده باعث شده افراد کمتری به سمت دلفی بیان و نتیجه اینه که قدرت عمل و تحرک تیم کم میشه و من نگرانم که یه یه روز به توقف کامل منجر بشه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> هنوز شرکتهای کامپوننت نویسی هر کامپوننتی که برای delphi 2010 میسازند اونو برای delphi 5 هم تبدیل میکنند (بدون استثنا.من خودم از دلفی 7 و 2010 استفاده میکنم )


کاملاً با نظر شما هم عقیده هستم. چون من شخصاً بخاطر همین موضوع به دلفی روی آوردم. من کدهای بسیار زیادی دارم (در حدود چند هزار کد) که بسیاری از آنها در دلفی 6 و یا 7 ویا ... نوشته شده اند. این در حالی است که من اکنون از دلفی 2010 استفاده می کنم و تاکنون برای کامپایل این کدهای قدیمی با دلفی 2010 با مشکلی مواجه نشده ام. این یکی از بهترین کارهای سازندگان دلفی است، که همیشه امکان آپدیت کردن برنامه ها و اضافه کردن قابلیتهای جدید را به سادگی برای برنامه های قدیمی فراهم می کند. البته این در حالی است که مایکروسافت در این ضمینه به هیچ عنوان موفق نبوده است، چون با آمدن نسخه جدید ویژوال بیسیک تمام برنامه هایی که با vb6 نوشته شده بودند عملاً خارج از رده شدند و امکان آپدیتشان با نسخه های جدید vb وجود نداشت. البته هنوز هم بسیاری از افراد ترجیح می دهند که از زبان های دات نتی استفاده کنند. اگر مایکروسافت (مثل گذشته ها) تکنولوژی جدیدی را ایجاد کند و تکنولوژی کنونی(یعنی دات نت) را دور بریزد، این افراد این موضوع را بهتر درک خواهند کرد. (تجربه ی بسیار تلخی که خودم شخصاً آنرا تجربه کرده ام و از آن موقع به بعد هر روز بر مایکروسافت لعنت می فرستم  :متعجب: )

----------


## KingDelphi

بستگی به کسی داره که از زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده میکنه.

حرفه ای یا .........؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> بستگی به کسی داره که از زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده میکنه.
> 
> حرفه ای یا .........؟


منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم. میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟

----------


## sadaf_

بالاخره من نفهمیدم دلفی آری یا نه؟

----------


## Fastdesign

شک نکن : دلفی رو انتخاب کن قال قضیه را بکن .
هم زبان شیرینه + هم قدرتمند + هم سریع + هم یادگیری سریع در این زبان + هم برنامه نویس های حرفه ای جهت راهنمایی در این سایت داریم
پس با این حساب هیچ مشکلی باهاش نداریم.
انشاالله موفق باشی

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> بالاخره من نفهمیدم دلفی آری یا نه؟


دلفی از زمان نسخه 2009 بسیار سریعتر از قبل پیشرفت کرده و الان با اومدن دلفی XE2 دیگه هیچ حرفی برای گفتن باقی نگذاشته. قابلیت هایی که از زمان دلفی 2009 به دلفی اضافه شده اند امروز دلفی را به یکی از بهترین و بی نقص ترین ابزار های برنامه نویسی تبدیل کرده که به نظر من ریسک سرمایه گزاری روی دلفی را بسیار بسیار پایین آورده است. شما می توانید در تاپیک زیر اطلاعات بیشتری را در مورد نسخه جدید XE2 بدست آورید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D9%88%D8%AF!!!

----------


## benyaminrahimi

ببخشید استاد شما کیه ؟ مدیر تحیق توسعه ansi گه با نظ دادنش ذهنتو آشفتیده ؟ یا از این استادا که کلاس کنکور تخصصسشونه و غیر از vb6 و اکسس چیزی نمیدونن و از دات نت یه چیزایی شنیدن؟

----------

